# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Changing location in a Lucid dream

## Tiktaalik

Hi all, looking for some tips or ideas for changing location in a lucid dream. For a while now Ive enjoyed whatever location I wake up in but most of the time these locations are just a random house, a random shop, a random street etc.  Most of my dream goals involve me exploring locations from my past or places Id love to visit so naturally I want to learn how to change the location Im in. Im fairly familiar with how dream control works by this point and had 36 lucid dreams. But everything I try fails. Ive tried walking through doors, Turning around really fast, flying, wishing for it, entering the void and trying to imagine a new location. These attempts either fail or result in the dream ending. Ive never had much trouble manifesting characters or objects but locations seem to be a whole other problem. I think I may have built up a mental block and the more I try the harder I believe it is and now its almost impossible. Does anyone have any tips for changing the location that they find work consistently for them? 

A second option Im considering is dream incubation. Should I focus on the location I desire and hope that I end up there and become lucid at the same time? I would maybe set this as an intent before bed and then remind myself during a WBTB. Does anyone have any experience with this and finds it works? Thanks in advance for any tips.

----------


## Hilary

> Hi all, looking for some tips or ideas for changing location in a lucid dream. For a while now I’ve enjoyed whatever location I wake up in but most of the time these locations are just a random house, a random shop, a random street etc.  Most of my dream goals involve me exploring locations from my past or places I’d love to visit so naturally I want to learn how to change the location I’m in. I’m fairly familiar with how dream control works by this point and had 36 lucid dreams. But everything I try fails. I’ve tried walking through doors, Turning around really fast, flying, wishing for it, entering the void and trying to imagine a new location. These attempts either fail or result in the dream ending. I’ve never had much trouble manifesting characters or objects but locations seem to be a whole other problem. I think I may have built up a mental block and the more I try the harder I believe it is and now it’s almost impossible. Does anyone have any tips for changing the location that they find work consistently for them? 
> 
> A second option I’m considering is dream incubation. Should I focus on the location I desire and hope that I end up there and become lucid at the same time? I would maybe set this as an intent before bed and then remind myself during a WBTB. Does anyone have any experience with this and finds it works? Thanks in advance for any tips.



Dream incubation is a great idea. I find that when I have a goal in mind that requires a specific setting, the dream will adapt itself to my wish. But sometimes that doesn't happen immediately. Practicing DEILD method is great, because you might not have the setting you want in the initial DILD, but subsequent dreams that you enter lucidly have a better chance of expressing your expectation. Just because you're more aware of that expectation when consciously entering a dream.

Another tactic you can use is spinning. I've used it before to change dream scenes, and it works well. It's not a guarantee. Spin rapidly while lucid, while holding in your mind your desired location.

Lastly, although you put this in your already attempted methods, opening doors is still a great one. Or walking through mirrors. The key here is holding that expectation in your mind when you open the door. If you open it and do not see what you want, close the door and try again. 

Good luck!!

----------


## Sivason

Your methods are good and just take experience and practice. 36 lucid dreams is awesome, and worthy of congratulations, however, this stuff takes years and hundreds of dreams. I will give you practical advice, but it is advanced and more for thought as you go on. Early in the process building confidence and experience is enough. All of the methods you mention are worth trying. In advanced training you must first stop thinking about what you are experiencing as real in any sense. It is actually like a virtual simulation created by a computer system that is your physical brain. The belief that any of it is real decreases the ability to control it. The goal is to learn to have direct control over the operating system. This training takes place while awake. Look in the DV Academy section and find Dream Yoga which I put together. One trick is suppressing emerging thought. You learn to not allow thoughts contrary to your wants to even happen. An example is the thought that your attempt did not work. Maybe Paris was not on the other side of the door; having that thought is of no use; be pleased that it did work (even though you do not see Paris). Of course you see Paris, it is so clear (even though it has not yet appeared.) The though is cut short before it develops. You also learn to create visual images while awake such as circles and lines. You create say two lines intersecting like a teepee. Insert the though, "awesome, there is The Eiffel Tower." You posses an image of the Eiffel Tower in your memory. You can use memory to create more detail on the image. It is a trick where you remember walking up to the tower, even though it is a created memory. In the dream you can also practice erasing images. Start small, just blurring out a small section. Remember, it is not real. Everything is just visual images created by a computer you ultimately can learn to control.
The way this all goes together is like this: Paris is not on the other side of the door. There is no other side of the door (there is no spoon-Matrix). Go through the image of the door knowing the simulation will create Paris. If it is not erase any contrary image. Do not allow the though of failure to evolve. Think it did work. Visualize two lines forming the shape which you know is the tower, using the image stored in memory of the tower. If it still did not form refuse to let the thought evolve. Instead walk around thinking how cool it is that you are in Paris. If you see anything admire how like Paris it is (regardless of what is being seen.)  Usually new images that fit the created story will emerge and you are in Paris.
With years of practice tricks are not even needed, you can blur the visual field and create new images. Until then stop thinking of it as real at all. Realize it is a virtual image created by you. Practice controlling your brain as laid out in Dream Yoga in order to get the skill set needed to take that control.
Now, at your level of training just know that is how it eventually works and go about the tricks you listed. they are good starting places.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Moonage daydream:

Thanks for the advice. Thats very interesting about the dream adapting to your wish. Ive seen evidence of this working in other dreams. In a recent lucid I wanted to return to my childhood home and I looked everywhere for a door to transport me there. Whilst doing so I ended up in my childhood home without realising and was still looking for the door!? Its funny when I reflect on it. So maybe thats it and I just need to be more patient. Ill keep practicing with doors as well and maybe give spinning a go. Im worried it will just wake me up but worth a try. 

I have had a couple of really cool spontaneous DEILDs but I havent yet managed to do one willingly. Im able to wake and stay still with eyes closed but I struggle to stay focused and visualise my last dream. I end up focusing too much on been awake. Its something Im still working on. Do you have any tips for DEILDs?

----------


## Tiktaalik

Sivason:

Thanks for the advice and encouragement, it gave me a nice confidence boost. Like you said Im still very early in my journey so I appreciate things take time and patience. Grabbing hold and remembering my intents and goals when I become lucid is something Id like to improve on. Most of the time I can remember a goal when lucid but I may not be thinking with a clear head and make mistakes or go about long winded ways of achieving them which I wouldnt do if I was awake. I also focus a little too much on the negative assumption that This wont work and of course when I do this it doesnt. 

I understand what youre saying about belief and acknowledging everything in the dream is just an illusion. I managed to take your advice into a Lucid dream last night actually. I became lucid in a location I wanted to get out off. I saw a wall blocking my path and instead of seeing it as an obstacle I affirmed to myself none of this is physical or real and I was able to run straight through the wall as if it was a fine mist. I hope I can apply this to other aspects of dream control as well. Ill try what you have suggested and imagine Im already in the location I desire and hope the dream adapts to my wishes. Thanks again.

----------


## Sivason

> I’m able to wake and stay still with eyes closed but *I struggle to stay focused* and visualise my last dream. I end up focusing too much on been awake. It’s something I’m still working on. Do you have any tips for DEILDs?



This may seem contrary to your first instincts. The very most important thing is to fall asleep! You say struggle to stay focused, but you must not struggle or even stay focused. The very first way to 100% make sure a WILD or DEILD fail is to not fall asleep. It is almost impossible to fall asleep and stay focused. Focus activates the wakeful portion of your mind. What you are looking for is barely paying attention. The thing you focus on must be so basic it is far from stimulating. If you use the last dream as the focus do not think about the plot; do not try to remember what was happening. Say it was in a local park and such and such was happening and so and so was there, you can become too awake trying to FOCUS on that. Instead just daydream about walking in the park, picture small uninteresting things like it being warm. Let yourself fall asleep.
Look into the idea of an Anchor. The general idea is something you can very loosely focus on that takes no thought. You need to have a small (very small) amount of awareness but it is a fine line. Too much awareness and sleep is elusive. One example of an anchor is counting. It is even too thought provoking and stimulating to count correctly. By that I mean you should not try to keep track and do it correctly. Keep the numbers simple, like counting just to 10 and starting over. If you loose your place do not try to remember where you at, just start again. Give it very low priority like listening to the wind. Another example is repeating a simple phrase. Same rules apply, do not focus, just barely stay aware. In the case of using the last dream, that is the anchor. Picturing yourself walking in a warm park in the fall is enough to stay aware, but trying to remember a plot or who is with you is over stimulating.
Given the choice of failing because you loose awareness and fall into unconscious sleep or being to aware so sleep does not come, always error on the side of falling into sleep.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> This may seem contrary to your first instincts. The very most important thing is to fall asleep! You say struggle to stay focused, but you must not struggle or even stay focused. The very first way to 100% make sure a WILD or DEILD fail is to not fall asleep.




Thanks for your response. That was very concise and cleared a few things up for me. I maybe used the wrong word when I said focus I understand the main goal is to fall asleep but I felt there was a need to prep my mind before doing so. I usually remind myself of my intention, recall my last dream and then repeat my mantra before I fall asleep but after doing so Im usually wide awake and unable to do so. You suggest to focus on something minor and less stimulating instead. Ive tried this with my breathing, a mantra and counting but all seem to keep me awake and too focused. This morning I tried repeating a simple mantra but I didnt focus on it too heavily. It worked as I fell asleep whilst doing so but I fell asleep without lucidity. I understand its a balancing act and needs practice. So I will stick at it. 

As mentioned Ive had two seemingly spontaneous DEILDs during my time and no idea how I achieved them? They both occurred in my first month of lucid dream practice but 5 months later, with more experience Im yet to have another though there are a couple of my DILDs that are up for debate as I seemed to pop straight into the dream with full waking awareness which may have been a result of an unintentional WILD? I guess my question is do you always know when youve had a successful WILD? My two DEILDs I entered into the dream fully aware of the process with no doubt at all and felt the usual audible, visual and physical hallucinations that come with a successful transition. I guess I expected WILD to always feel this way but is it more common to not experience these things?

----------


## Sivason

> It worked as I fell asleep whilst doing so but I fell asleep without lucidity. I understand it’s a balancing act and needs practice. So I will stick at it. 
> 
>  My two DEILDs I entered into the dream fully aware of the process with no doubt at all and felt the usual audible, visual and physical hallucinations that come with a successful transition. I guess I expected WILD to always feel this way but is it more common to not experience these things?



Keep in mind that guys with 30+ years of training like me and Sageous claim to fail far more often than to succeed. I can not speak for Sageous, but I think he said a 1 in 10 success rate is not bad at all. I agree. In my best times when I do all the ground work I can sometimes succeed in one out of three or four, but if I am not doing the day work maybe 1 in 10. So you have a better idea of what you are attempting, now just attempt it hundreds of times. I use a snooze alarm on my phone to try over and over on some mornings. 
The entry into WILD can very different each time. It often involves a state where you go through levels of sleep, maybe seeing shapes or felling sensations. It can also be that you do not realize what has happened and suddenly are in a dream. You may get distracted and almost not be lucid, but you are more aware so you hopefully quickly figure out it is dream.

----------


## Hilary

> I guess my question is do you always know when you’ve had a successful WILD?



I hope you don't mind if I chime in. I think that a hallmark sign of a true WILD is that beautiful experience of "touching" the dream scene from the outside. Maybe you know what I mean? But, basically, there's a point in the WILD transition where you have to merge into the dream scene. You have do this gently or you will wake/lose the dream. If you remember doing that, then I would say, it's definitely a WILD.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Keep in mind that guys with 30+ years of training like me and Sageous claim to fail far more often than to succeed.



I see, thats comforting to know. In that case I may be getting ahead of myself. I have just reached my 6 month anniversary so I am still at beginner level here. My second lucid dream after beginning practice was a spontaneous DEILD/ WILD so I think my expectation that this could be achieved easily and regularly has stemmed from that one success. You also read other peoples success stories over and over again on this forum and start to believe its much easier to do. 

As I mentioned a few of my DILDs have felt like I have popped into the dream lucid without a prior dream taking place so its possible I have had WILDs that I wasnt fully aware of. I will keep trying but its comforting to hear that Im not necessarily doing something wrong and time, patience and practice will bring results.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> I hope you don't mind if I chime in. I think that a hallmark sign of a true WILD is that beautiful experience of "touching" the dream scene from the outside. Maybe you know what I mean? But, basically, there's a point in the WILD transition where you have to merge into the dream scene. You have do this gently or you will wake/lose the dream. If you remember doing that, then I would say, it's definitely a WILD.



I have experienced this before. Once I was laid in bed trying to WILD, I lost concentration and suddenly I was at work and bumped into a random barrel which was just sat there? I looked down and noted it was odd then suddenly I was back laid in bed. Probably the closest Ive got to what you describe. Ive never managed to go all the way though and struggle to get to this point. My WILD experiences Both started as I exited a dream and was left in that blackness between sleep and wakefulness. As I drifted there I eventually felt an acceleration feeling as if I was been sucked into the dream through a portal of some kind and then I was just there. It was really interesting to experience.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Well it happened! I had a WILD/ DEILD last night! Not only that I changed the location!   It wasnt a smooth transition into the dream and I was probably incredibly lucky but it was a major success and a big mile stone for me. Re-reading all the helpful messages in this thread prior to sleep probably helped a great deal so Im delighted I started it. A lot of the advice I have received came in handy so Im very thankful. If youre interested in what happened, Ive pasted my journal entry below. 

Journal entry:

I awoke after 5 hours of sleep as usual and did a short WBTB. I then tried to resume sleep whilst repeating my mantra but tried not to focus on it too much in the hope I would drift off whilst keeping that awareness. Sadly this failed miserably and I laid wide awake for nearly 2 hours! Too frustrated to continue, I gave in and just waited for sleep to come to me. Suddenly I found myself on a beach at night and Im listening to the waves. A moment later Im back in my bed awake? It was a quick moment but I was there, present in the dream. I then began to see hypnagogic imagery and knew The conditions were right. So I tried again to drift off with awareness but fell into an NLD instead. It didnt end here though. After a short NLD I awoke in an in between state between waking and sleep and before I knew what was happening I heard a telltale audio hallucination like a crackling radio in my ears and then my whole body tensed up and started to tremble and shake furiously as if I was having a fit or seizure! It was scary but I knew exactly what was happening as I had experienced it before. I did worry that I may actually be doing all this in bed right at that moment and My wife was going to wake up screaming and frightened at what was happening to me! She didnt of course and it was all an illusion and soon I became engulfed in a bright white light. I panic and try to form a dream and recall where I want to go but I cant think straight and worry Ive missed the opportunity. Its then I wake up back in my bed. Im awake in the dark with my eyes open staring at my bedside table. I believe I have failed and thats the end of it but then I feel it, a sense that something isnt quite right. I look at my bedside table and everything looks real but it feels off. So I attempt to get out of bed and as I do my duvet seems to wrap around me and engulf my body and face like a wave. I then feel myself lift in the air and come gently back down to the bed again. It creeps me out and feels like something demonic is doing this to me. Then I realise Im no longer in my bedroom but an unfamiliar one. I try to get up but a man is now there holding me and trying to pull me back. Im a bit confused and dont know what is happening at first but then I realise Im Lucid right now and in a dream! I pull away from him and get off the bed. Knowing its a dream Im not frightened by this and remember my goal to change location. I recall an experiment I wanted to try in which I focus on the floor and repeat a mantra which will allow the dream to transition to where I want to be. I look at the carpet and begin Im in my childhood house, Im in my childhood house I repeat. When I next look up the bed I got out of is still there and I assume it didnt work. I quickly exit through the door and try to believe it did work and this was my parents house. I open the door and Im over the moon to arrive at the top of the stairs in my childhood home!
 (I will stop here as the next part is me just exploring my old house and reminiscing but it was an extremely stable and vivid dream which I explored with great waking awareness. It only lasted 2-3 minutes but it was an amazing experience.)

----------


## Sivason

> I look at the carpet and begin “I’m in my childhood house, I’m in my childhood house” I repeat. When I next look up the bed I got out of is still there and I assume it didn’t work. I quickly exit through the door and try to believe it did work and this was my parents house. I open the door and Im over the moon to arrive at the top of the stairs in my childhood home!
>  (I will stop here as the next part is me just exploring my old house and reminiscing but it was an extremely stable and vivid dream which I explored with great waking awareness. It only lasted 2-3 minutes but it was an amazing experience.)



Excellent! 
That is very exciting. Good job.

----------


## TheUncanny

I'm glad to hear you've had a success with this method of 'intention'. It's always good to have a few strategies in your pocket should one not work as hoped, so I want to circle back to the door technique, and why its underlying mechanics may work for you with a different application.

A door is an archetype; a thing almost everyone has used countless times to go from 'one place to another'. The idea is to hack this deeply ingrained expectation to work to your advantage. As such, instead of trying to overpower subconscious with the brute force of your intention, you redirect its own creative energy to work for you. 

It's like Dream Akido -- use it's own momentum to your advantage like a sailor uses the current and wind to theirs. The route isn't always a straight line, but so what?

Perhaps you turn on the TV, flip the channel until you see Paris, then climb through the screen like it's an open window to your intended destination! To your subconscious, finding a show about Paris might be more believable than teleporting there, but seeing Paris on screen may be enough visual reinforcement to bring it the rest of the way.

What's more important than it making logical sense is that, in that moment, it 'feels' like it could happen, so it's best not to overanalyze. Just act quickly and intuitively, hopping from one semi-believable step to the next, until you're close enough to grab ahold and pull yourself the rest of the way.

----------


## Eonnn

I'll share my 2 cents here with 2 experiences I had that might offer some insight.

Trying to manifest things in a dream, often it wouldn't manifest directly in front of my eyes, always easier to make it manifest where you can't see it. So I would manifest things in my pocket eg. cigarettes, money, a gun, etc. and just feel my legs to see if it had fully manifested yet, then pull it out from my pocket. Later I discovered I could wave my hand in front of me, to cover the area of vision in which I was trying to manifest something. Which then evolved into an ability to demanifest objects and even manifest or demanifest dream characters.

When it came to changing dream scenery, same type of principle applies (for me at least), I have trouble changing scenery directly in front where I can see. So instead, I just manifest the change behind me. My first time doing this was incredible, I was standing in a busy shopping mall and visualized a dense tropical rainforest behind me. When I turned to look, there was a perfect split right down the middle of where I was standing. To one side I could still see the busy shopping mall with all the characters doing their shopping, and turning to look the other way an enormous rainforest! both environments co-existing and even some of the buildings from the original scenery were just cut right open sliced down the line.

----------


## TheUncanny

It works the same way with me most of the time. I suppose my mind has a hard time accepting the feasibility of something just appearing out of nothing (despite me knowing it's a dream and it shouldn't matter). 

I could probably use some work in that area in line with sivason's suggestions.

Additionally, 'seeing is believing' -- meaning that the observation of your dream scene reinforces it's reality, making it doubly hard to simply change it when you're looking right at it. I believe this is why spinning, covering one's eyes, turning a corner, etc works -- you're basically interrupting the observation/creation/observation/creation feedback loop, and changing the dream without having to wrestle with the perceived reality of your current dream.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Ive had good success using the manifest something behind me method but only with objects and people. I once tried it with a location but when I turned around I saw things in the room rattle as if trying to change but it didnt quite work. Maybe I need to try visualising what I want for a bit longer first? 

Im now experimenting with a new way which Im having some promising success with. The idea was born from my frustration that I couldnt get the door transition to work so feeling annoyed I just decided to run, at full speed at a wall and expect to go through it. When I did this I managed to pass straight through first time as if the wall was nothing more than an illusion. Ive managed to do this twice successfully and think it works for me as I am committing fully to the belief that I can get through. Sort of like the train platform in Harry Potter. If I tried to walk through the wall it would probably stop me but running full force at it seems to help me believe its possible. Its as if Im saying I know none of this is real and nothing can stop me! Both times Ive done this Ive sort of broken out of the current dream as if its its own contained world and plummeted into a black void which I fall through whilst a new location forms around me. Both times Ive landed somewhere very different and now Im intending to do this again but attempt to run through and arrive somewhere I desire.

----------


## TheUncanny

That just gave me an idea!

So, in my LDs, I've run into an issue with flying too high. At some point I fly so high that I can see where my dreamscape ends, and nothing but a sky-colored void exists beyond it (like the whole thing is just a movie set or level in a video game).

When I see this, for whatever reason, I tend to lose control of my flight, speeding toward that void, flipping and spinning out of control, causing the dream to end.

As such, I normally try to avoid flying too high...but I wonder if I can use this to intentionally change the dreamscape. Just fly straight up until the dream turns to that void, then use intention/visualization to create the new scene from there. 

Now that I've written this all out, it seems like it might be a convoluted variation of just covering my eyes, but might be fun to try.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> That just gave me an idea!
> So, in my LDs, I've run into an issue with flying too high. At some point I fly so high that I can see where my dreamscape ends, and nothing but a sky-colored void exists beyond it (like the whole thing is just a movie set or level in a video game).
> When I see this, for whatever reason, I tend to lose control of my flight, speeding toward that void, flipping and spinning out of control, causing the dream to end.
> As such, I normally try to avoid flying too high...but I wonder if I can use this to intentionally change the dreamscape. Just fly straight up until the dream turns to that void, then use intention/visualization to create the new scene from there. 
> Now that I've written this all out, it seems like it might be a convoluted variation of just covering my eyes, but might be fun to try.



Yes, Its very reminiscent of glitching through a wall or a floor in a video game. Ive always fallen when I go through. Im hoping next time I can just run straight through the wall without the need to fall as that woke me up the first time I did it. Its a very surreal experience and I may do it just for fun sometimes to see where I end up. 

Most things regarding dream control are always a bit convoluted I find but its creative problem solving and sort of makes it more fun. I dont see why this couldnt work for you. I find going at it with a slight cocky attitude helped quite a bit. Made me feel more confident and I didnt over think it not working. Let me know how you get on.

----------


## Eonnn

Once you can do an ability, you start gaining confidence. Abilities such as flying, phasing through a wall are so natural to me now, I'm actually so over-confident that if I become lucid I just know I can fly super fast through a wall or glass window no problem... head first even, and works every time not a single failure. This brings me to my next point which is risk taking, where sometimes the bigger the risk involved, the more likely it will work and the more control you will have from that point onwards. For example, knowing I can't physically die in a lucid dream I jumped out into heavy fast moving traffic, stuck my palm out and stopped a car dead in it's tracks. It was like Neo in the Matrix where he says "Woah!" I was just amazed how well it worked, I then had way more control with other abilities in the lucid dream from there on. I have even intentionally killed myself (a few times!) just to find out what happens but that's a story for another day.

The height issue with flying is an interesting one. Some times I can fly out into space, even to the moon, mars or beyond. Other times there is an invisible barrier that blocks me at the top part of earth's atmosphere with no way to get past it. I just don't understand this at all, like why?

firmament.jpg

Another interesting thing, I heard lately about this 'flat earth theory' and read into it a bit out of curiosity to understand what they were carrying on about. It made me wonder, if this is perhaps why there is an invisible barrier sometimes? usually there is an invisible barrier, but not always. Probably about 75-80% of the time. I only heard about flat earth theory after already experiencing the invisible barrier a number of times though. Funnily enough, after reading into the theory which suggests there is a glass firmament with heavenly waters above it, I had a lucid dream about it. I was able to phase through the firmament, same way I would with a glass window and found myself looking over a circular flat disc shaped earth and basically flying through water. The water didn't surround the entire firmament, about 50% and the other 50% was gas. It was pretty hard to fly inside the gaseous area just not much control over speed or direction. There are other things that happened in that lucid dream, but I won't bore you with the details just wanted to elaborate on the invisible barrier thing.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Once you can do an ability, you start gaining confidence. Abilities such as flying, phasing through a wall are so natural to me now, I'm actually so over-confident that if I become lucid I just know I can fly super fast through a wall or glass window no problem... head first even, and works every time not a single failure. This brings me to my next point which is risk taking, where sometimes the bigger the risk involved, the more likely it will work and the more control you will have from that point onwards. For example, knowing I can't physically die in a lucid dream I jumped out into heavy fast moving traffic, stuck my palm out and stopped a car dead in it's tracks. It was like Neo in the Matrix where he says "Woah!" I was just amazed how well it worked, I then had way more control with other abilities in the lucid dream from there on.



Yes, confidence is key. Its our doubt that it wont work that stops us. I definitely agree with the risk taking or leap of faith scenario. I struggled with flying at first (sometimes still do). I was always trying to jump upward in the hope I would take off into the sky but always came straight back to the ground. I believe this is because jumping is too familiar and I expected the sensation of gravity pulling me back down so it did. Then, similar to how I ran through a wall, I just decided to do something extreme and jumped off something high and as I leapt I did so with full confidence and even lifted my arms and legs into a flying position. I was able to take off flying for the first time doing this. Again, its probably because Im unfamiliar with jumping in such a way from a great height so it made the concept of flying much easier to grasp. My issue now with flying is it always wakes me up? Any tips for this?

----------


## Eonnn

> issue now with flying is it always wakes me up? Any tips for this?



Noooooooooooo!

I love flying so much, it feels so exhilarating and even after flying many years now it's still just as exciting.

I have same problem but with sex! I don't know what's worse? waking up whilst flying, or waking up whilst having sex?

You can't exactly start dream spinning to stabilize the dream in one of these activities unless you are super skillful, haha.

Dreams are weird like that, on one hand I can stay in a lucid so long I begin wondering if I have fallen into a coma IRL, then on the other hand I can wake up easily trying to exert too much control over things or becoming too consciously aware.

There is this fine balance between heightened awareness and too much awareness causing one to wake up. Also a fine line with being over stimulated or over excited.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Dreams are weird like that, on one hand I can stay in a lucid so long I begin wondering if I have fallen into a coma IRL, then on the other hand I can wake up easily trying to exert too much control over things or becoming too consciously aware.



My longest lucid dream felt about 10 minutes. Do you do something special to extend your lucids? Or have you just improved from practice and experience? Ive found prolonged awareness of the environment and my senses when I first get lucid helps stabilise and extend mine.

----------


## TheUncanny

> As such, I normally try to avoid flying too high...but I wonder if I can use this to intentionally change the dreamscape. Just fly straight up until the dream turns to that void, then use intention/visualization to create the new scene from there.



Last night, I fell asleep listening to The Red Book (by Carl Jung) and managed to have a lucid dream related to this technique I quoted.

I was in an elevator that was going down, when it started descending faster and faster. Scary fast. Somehow I was then going up? But the same thing, faster and faster, up and up, at an impossible kind of speed. The dream then faded away leaving me in the void, at which point I realized I was dreaming.

From there, I just imagined grassy hills and a lake and (almost instantaneously) I was there! It was way faster of a materialization than I was used to.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> From there, I just imagined grassy hills and a lake and (almost instantaneously) I was there! It was way faster of a materialization than I was used to.



Awesome! Ive not had the opportunity to try this yet. Ive only been left in the void a few times and usually a random location forms around me and not my desired choice. If only it was as easy as this every time!

----------


## Hilary

> That just gave me an idea!
> 
> So, in my LDs, I've run into an issue with flying too high. At some point I fly so high that I can see where my dreamscape ends, and nothing but a sky-colored void exists beyond it (like the whole thing is just a movie set or level in a video game).
> 
> When I see this, for whatever reason, I tend to lose control of my flight, speeding toward that void, flipping and spinning out of control, causing the dream to end.
> 
> As such, I normally try to avoid flying too high...but I wonder if I can use this to intentionally change the dreamscape. Just fly straight up until the dream turns to that void, then use intention/visualization to create the new scene from there. 
> 
> Now that I've written this all out, it seems like it might be a convoluted variation of just covering my eyes, but might be fun to try.



I used your suggestion last night and successfully changed the dream location. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Eonnn

> Do you do something special to extend your lucids? Or have you just improved from practice and experience?



Not really, just improved through practice and experience I guess.

I did go through a stage where I was having short lucid's and waking up early, and found that it was mostly because I was becoming too aware, too conscious in the dream by exerting too much control or using techniques that would raise my level of awareness too high.
During this period in my dreaming life, I tried going with the flow of the dream and following the plot as a way to experiment and see if it made lucid's last longer.
I found that it did indeed make them much longer, but there are a few consequences... you can easily lose lucidity and have less control because you have to follow the story.
It did make me realize something important though, if a dream doesn't have a story to it, a plot to follow, then it's likely to end quicker.

In some lucid's, like the one I mentioned where I thought maybe I had slipped into a coma, I actually couldn't wake myself up no matter how hard I tried.
I don't really know why, maybe my body was just in a deeper state of sleep or something.

----------


## TheUncanny

> I used your suggestion last night and successfully changed the dream location. Thanks!



Glad it worked! I hope the next time I'm lucid *before* I hurdle into the sky 😆





> My longest lucid dream felt about 10 minutes. Do you do something special to extend your lucids? Or have you just improved from practice and experience? Ive found prolonged awareness of the environment and my senses when I first get lucid helps stabilise and extend mine.



I made a response below that might apply to this.





> click here



Basically it's a way to "reverse" the dream fade that can result in low vividness / instability, or even cause the dream to end all together. 

I believe it works by reducing your sensory input, making it significantly easier to maintain/regain focus, calmness, clarity, etc. I've used it many times to both improve dream stability and vividness, as well as buy more time before the dream ends.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> During this period in my dreaming life, I tried going with the flow of the dream and following the plot as a way to experiment and see if it made lucid's last longer.
> I found that it did indeed make them much longer, but there are a few consequences... you can easily lose lucidity and have less control because you have to follow the story.
> It did make me realize something important though, if a dream doesn't have a story to it, a plot to follow, then it's likely to end quicker.



Interesting. When I get lucid usually the plot ends completely. I usually remain in the same location but the plot and even the characters usually disappear completely. I therefore find a lot of my lucids start with me alone and usually new characters appear as it goes on. My longest lucid dreams usually occur when I simply walk through them and observe the setting and the things around me. If I do this for long enough I can then move on to pursuing goals and more complicated things. Problem is I sometimes I forget this step and do something more complex and wake up quicker.

----------


## Tiktaalik

So I managed to experiment again last night with running through a wall as a way of changing location. I had great success with this again though it wasnt the smoothest transition but very fascinating! 

So after becoming lucid and realising Im trapped in a room with no exit I decide Ive had enough and Im going to run through the wall and change location. As before I walk to the middle of the room and then start running full speed towards the wall and yell out where I want to go which in this case was a tropical island, similar to Phuket and I hoped my dream would get my message and change it for me. Yelling also gives me an adrenaline boost and I run fast and hurtle straight through the wall but instead of coming out where I desire I once again fall into a black abyss. Im now falling or floating downward and everything is black around me. As I fall I can feel myself gently swaying side to side and as I do I can feel the sensation of my eyes behind their sockets. I worry Im going to wake up and so I look around for signs of a dream forming. Its then I see a shimmering green ball pass by in the dark and inside I can see a womans face. Its almost like a visual representation of a memory.  I reach towards it hoping I can grab it but it disappears. I then realise Im going to need to visualise something and so I start trying to see the islands in my minds eye and suddenly when I look down I see the shimmering outline of green shapes over blue and realise Im seeing the islands on the ocean forming below me. I keep concentrating but theyre not getting any clearer. I feel like Im using the full power of my brain and pushing the limits of the dream world but its not enough and theyre not appearing clearly  below me. Then I look to my right and as I do Im suddenly stood on a path on a tropical looking island with green mountains in the distance that look like those in Hawaii. It worked! I had transported to a new location similar to where I desired and it was now vivid and clear! 

I learnt a few things from this experience. Firstly that I need to visualise the location I want more clearly before running and expect to see it at the other side so I dont fall into the void again. Secondly trying to visualise and form something in front of my eyes is difficult and even unnecessary as I learnt thirdly and most importantly that dreams arent something you travel to, nor are they something you have to build up from scratch. They can be manifested in an instant and simply looking to to your right can be enough to bring you to where you want to be.

----------


## Sivason

> I learnt a few things from this experience. Firstly that I need to visualise the location I want more clearly before running and ‘expect’ to see it at the other side so I don’t fall into the void again. Secondly trying to visualise and form something in front of my eyes is difficult and even unnecessary as I learnt thirdly and most importantly that dreams aren’t something you travel to, nor are they something you have to build up from scratch. They can be manifested in an instant and simply looking to to your right can be enough to bring you to where you want to be.



Interesting experience and congrats on the success. Consider this trick next time. The more magical the experience such as teleporting the less likely that your mind will not object. In order to avoid this kind of objection you can explain to your mind why such and such makes sense. In your case of the room I might take a moment and imagine where this room is. It is on the island you want. Yes, I remember it is in a grass field with palm trees and the sea nearby. I am already on the island but need to get out of this room, then I will be outside on the island. that kind of thought.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> In your case of the room I might take a moment and imagine where this room is. It is on the island you want. Yes, I remember it is in a grass field with palm trees and the sea nearby. I am already on the island but need to get out of this room, then I will be outside on the island. that kind of thought.



Great suggestion thanks! That would simplify it somewhat. Hopefully in time I can get doors to work in this way as I think my mind interprets running through a wall as breaking the dream and throwing myself out of it which is why I always end up falling in the dark void.

----------


## Sivason

> Great suggestion thanks! That would simplify it somewhat. Hopefully in time I can get doors to work in this way as I think my mind interprets running through a wall as breaking the dream and throwing myself out of it which is why I always end up falling in the dark void.



Try using the same logic. Your mind wants an easy explanation. "I am not in a room with no doors. The door is just well hidden. That's right, I can see it now. I think it is one of those push latches. I just need to push on various spots to trigger it."

----------


## Tiktaalik

So Ive been carrying on with my attempts to change location by running through walls and still encountering the same issue. Even though I call out to the dream that I want to go into outer space! (which is my current goal) and try visualise it as I do I am still finding myself floating in total darkness when I leap through the wall. I can use this dark void to manifest new locations but I never usually get what I want. In my most recent attempt I tried to visualise the earth in front of me and was able to make it appear out of the blackness but it wasnt a realistic depiction of the earth and looked more like a computer generated representation rather than the real thing. So Im now wondering about dream incubation and if spending some time watching videos and looking at photographs of the earth from space would help solidify the image in my mind so that it appears and feels more realistic in the dream? Like feeding my subconscious the data so that it can create it later. Do people find this works? Or is the problem more to do with dream control and expectation and I dont fully believe I could conjure up a realistic enough image which is why it didnt work?

----------


## Hilary

> So I’ve been carrying on with my attempts to change location by running through walls and still encountering the same issue. Even though I call out to the dream that “I want to go into outer space!” (which is my current goal) and try visualise it as I do I am still finding myself floating in total darkness when I leap through the wall. I can use this dark void to manifest new locations but I never usually get what I want. In my most recent attempt I tried to visualise the earth in front of me and was able to make it appear out of the blackness but it wasn’t a realistic depiction of the earth and looked more like a computer generated representation rather than the real thing. So I’m now wondering about dream incubation and if spending some time watching videos and looking at photographs of the earth from space would help solidify the image in my mind so that it appears and feels more realistic in the dream? Like feeding my subconscious the data so that it can create it later. Do people find this works? Or is the problem more to do with dream control and expectation and I don’t fully believe I could conjure up a realistic enough image which is why it didn’t work?



One thing I might try is saying something like "Increase realness" "Increase vividness," or something to that effect, to the Dream Source. I've done something similar, and it has worked for me to make my dreams more vivid while lucid. Just state it like a command, and see what happens. Also, if you want to visit outer space, what about flying up?

Btw, a little off topic, but.. are you named after the fossil of one of the first creatures that walked on land?  :smiley:  Was teaching this stuff to my 7th graders the other day and I was like. ... hey, that name sounds familiar.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> So I’ve been carrying on with my attempts to change location by running through walls and still encountering the same issue. Even though I call out to the dream that “I want to go into outer space!” (which is my current goal) and try visualise it as I do I am still finding myself floating in total darkness when I leap through the wall. I can use this dark void to manifest new locations but I never usually get what I want. In my most recent attempt I tried to visualise the earth in front of me and was able to make it appear out of the blackness but it wasn’t a realistic depiction of the earth and looked more like a computer generated representation rather than the real thing. So I’m now wondering about dream incubation and if spending some time watching videos and looking at photographs of the earth from space would help solidify the image in my mind so that it appears and feels more realistic in the dream? Like feeding my subconscious the data so that it can create it later. Do people find this works? Or is the problem more to do with dream control and expectation and I don’t fully believe I could conjure up a realistic enough image which is why it didn’t work?



Sounds like you are doing good. I would just modify how you think during this. You end up in a void? "Yay! I made it to outer space!" The Earth looks all digital? "Wow, amazing, the Earth looks so real, I can see my home region!"

Yes. looking at the photos is a great plan.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> One thing I might try is saying something like "Increase realness" "Increase vividness," or something to that effect, to the Dream Source. I've done something similar, and it has worked for me to make my dreams more vivid while lucid. Just state it like a command, and see what happens. Also, if you want to visit outer space, what about flying up?
> 
> Btw, a little off topic, but.. are you named after the fossil of one of the first creatures that walked on land?  Was teaching this stuff to my 7th graders the other day and I was like. ... hey, that name sounds familiar.



Flying up would make sense but Im a bit nervous about flying in general as it usually wakes me up quite quickly. Worth trying again though. 

Yes! Thats correct about Tiktaalik. I always liked the symbolism of a little creature leaving the water and going off and exploring a new world. Obviously it didnt quite happen like that but its a nice idea and I compare it to my journey from reality into lucid dreaming. Hence the name. 🙂

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Sounds like you are doing good. I would just modify how you think during this. You end up in a void? "Yay! I made it to outer space!" The Earth looks all digital? "Wow, amazing, the Earth looks so real, I can see my home region!"
> 
> Yes. looking at the photos is a great plan.



Thanks for the tips. When I entered the void I did try this way of thinking. I was floating there and told myself thats because Im in zero gravity. I then looked around for stars and the earth but it wasnt forming which is why I had to try visualise it instead. Maybe I just needed more patience. I will try watching some videos of space and see if I can get a better feel for it.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Im thinking of trying the close my eyes method of changing location. I worry this may just wake me up but If it can be done it would mean a quick method of changing the location. 

Has anyone has success doing this? Would it be best to shut your eyes and reopen with expectation of a new environment? Or would you shut your dream eyes and wait for a new dream to form in the darkness?

----------


## Hilary

> I’m thinking of trying the “close my eyes” method of changing location. I worry this may just wake me up but If it can be done it would mean a quick method of changing the location. 
> 
> Has anyone has success doing this? Would it be best to shut your eyes and reopen with expectation of a new environment? Or would you shut your dream eyes and wait for a new dream to form in the darkness?



Ooh, yeah that's a tricky one. Whenever I close my dream eyes, I have to "peel" them to get them to reopen. Otherwise, I will open my real life eyes when I mean to open my dream eyes. I've lost lucidity before like that. Good luck!!

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Ooh, yeah that's a tricky one. Whenever I close my dream eyes, I have to "peel" them to get them to reopen. Otherwise, I will open my real life eyes when I mean to open my dream eyes. I've lost lucidity before like that. Good luck!!



Ive never had much luck closing my eyes in a lucid dream either. It usually wakes me up or blurs my vision but I know its possible as Ive closed and re-opened my eyes in an NLD without issue. I believe its a negative expectation issue that can be overcome.  Nervous to try though! :-D

----------


## Hilary

> I’ve never had much luck closing my eyes in a lucid dream either. It usually wakes me up or blurs my vision but I know it’s possible as I’ve closed and re-opened my eyes in an NLD without issue. I believe it’s a negative expectation issue that can be overcome.  Nervous to try though! :-D



I think so too. It would make for a good practice.

----------


## dolphin

I have an idea: walk forward while looking down and watch the ground change to your desired destination. When it appears you're at your desired destination, look up to see where you are.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> I have an idea: walk forward while looking down and watch the ground change to your desired destination. When it appears you're at your desired destination, look up to see where you are.



I did actually try this once but didnt succeed. I believe it could work though and do intend to try again. Has it worked for you in the past?

----------


## dolphin

I haven't tested this technique very much in the past, but I recall having some success with this technique, enough where I think it could work. I recall trying this technique to summon a snowy landscape and got a landscape with some slushy snow, although not the crunchy snow I was going for. I also recall using this technique to change the floor and walls of an indoor building.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> I haven't tested this technique very much in the past, but I recall having some success with this technique, enough where I think it could work. I recall trying this technique to summon a snowy landscape and got a landscape with some slushy snow, although not the crunchy snow I was going for. I also recall using this technique to change the floor and walls of an indoor building.



I suppose its just a variation of the old look away and back technique so theres no reason it shouldnt. Its Whatever works best for the individual.

----------


## Tiktaalik

> This is one part of one of the lucid tasks that I did...



Very cool! Theres so many ways to achieve things. Ive tried a portal once before and it was a very trippy and surreal experience but didnt lead me to my desired location sadly. Ive being meaning to try a doctor strange type portal. Since Ive seen it in the film I think I should be able to replicate it with practice.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Last night I finally changed the location to one of my choosing! As Ive said before the traditional methods of using doors, portals and expecting it to be around corners have never really worked for me. The closest Ive got is entering the void and waiting for a new location to form, however when I do this I never get where I desire even though I try visualising and suggesting it. However, when a dream collapses and my vision goes black I can usually still feel the dream with my hands. Ive used this before to get back into the previous dream by grabbing onto something physical. I wondered if I could use this to create a new location and last night I was able to put my experiment to the test 

The dream: 

I jump up and fly toward the mountains in the distance but now see a blurred strip across my vision. I close and reopen my eyes hoping this will wipe it away but instead I end up in darkness. My vision has gone but I remind myself its not over yet and I should be patient and remain aware. I reach out blindly with my hands, wondering if Im back on the ground. Ah -ha! I say and find clumps of grass which I grab onto firmly, clinging onto the dream and not letting it go. My vision is still black but I realise this is the perfect opportunity to create a new dream. I decide to try my experiment and see if I can manifest a forest. Can I hear birds? I say and listen. Suddenly the sound of bird song fades in all around me. I can now imagine Im in the forest already but cant yet see it. I start exploring with my hands along the grass and expect to find a tree root. I feel around and very soon I find one! I follow the root with my hands and find the trunk. I stand up and follow the trunk up and can feel the rough bark on my skin. I still cant see anything but I stay focused as I rub my hands up and down the tree and try to picture it. Then out of the darkness I can see the rough brown outline of a tree. I keep interacting with it and the image becomes clearer and clearer until there it is, a fully visible and realistic tree trunk! I cant believe it and inspect the detail on the tree with amazement. I look around and see Im now in a realistic English woodland full of trees. Im in awe and cant believe I created a new location of my choosing and now Im exploring it!

Its a big break through and I hope to experiment further with this method of dream creation and see what else I can do with it. :-)

----------


## 3so

Didn't read the entire thread but tips I use to go where I want are:
- Spinning and thinking where I want to end up
- Close my eyes and imagine where I want to end up
- Say what I want will be behind me and turn around
- Draw a doorway with finger, chalk etc and use doorway as a portal

----------


## Mkrlexus

Please, guys, post all your successful attempts of teleportation, even if done by mistake or not wanted.
Lets this be a collection of possibilities to travel far from your current location.

My only experience is teleporting to short distances that are currently my goal of reaching, For example, my sister comes and says let's go to the kitchen and one second after we are there without going. This often happens inside my home that I know well but never happened outside it.

So I guess if you know the place well you don't even need to visualize it to get there, different is if you want to go to a place that you barely know.

Pls post your experiences on travels and changing of scenery by adding details so we could have a collection of techniques to try if nothing we actually know works.

----------


## Lang

- Went through a portal in my Refrigerator to Siberia to complete one of the tasks of the year, last year. Here is a tiny part of one of my entries: 





> Trudge back through the kitchen toward the other end of the house, the hardwood floor cracking under my weight.
> Then I went to my computer desk which apparently came out of nowhere and sat down. Turned the computer on, and check my email. Froze when I saw a notification from someone I knew from school. I could feel the stress and annoyance overcome me. I stopped and cradle my head in my hands. "What now? I thought. "I don't need this now. " I said to myself, "What the Fuck!!" I took a deep breath and let it out. I can't give in to them. I felt tired. I am tired. Like the emotional drain me. Then I felt a spark of anger. Followed by a headache.
> I looked down at my hands. My hands were trembling. Then I thought, "Am I the one who is crazy here No, no! I will not allow them to steal my confidence, my time, and my life. I need space.
> -Before I went to bed I put on a sock on one foot and on the other foot I put on two socks. During the day I would consistently check the feel of the temp of my feet.
> Now, I do the in-dream RC.
> I looked down at one of my feet. I noticed that one of my feet was bigger than the other. Then I heard a voice on the computer that said, "You are dreaming!"
> Then I recall that someone said something like, "In the midst of extreme emotion is where you must RC."
> Am I dreaming right now? Where is here? I feel the confidence and relief flood back in as I realized that this is a dream and not real. I did an RC and Observed the change in my surroundings.
> Then with my newfound confidence, I decided to do the task of the Year, Task 6. I decided to change into my superhero alt in the log cabin somewhere in Canada. I recall that I walked to the fridge and decided to open the door and look into it. I remember telling myself that I expect there is a portal in my fridge. I don't care how strange it is. So I did open it. The fridge radiated a hue glow within. It reminded me of the portal in Danny Phantom. I crawled in. Then fell into some snow. I was landing in Oymyakon Siberia, again.



There are more but, I don't hog the thread.  :wink2:

----------


## cedwards105

I have had a couple of successes: 

1. Over a decade ago, I was trying to visit a world that I had written about. Kind of like a persistent realm thing I guess (back then I didn't know much about persistent realms, but I was inspired by the Myst computer games and wanted to make Ages). Anyway, I think I got there by spinning, but I also lost lucidity if I remember correctly.

2. More recently, I got to the Dream Base while attempting the Task of the Year, with the help of a dream character:


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt from 10.19.2022_: 



I do a nose pinch RC, and find that I’m dreaming! I try to go looking for the dream base, by imagining it behind me (a portal?), but when I turn around I don’t notice anything different. There is a room full of people. I call out for the Dream Base library, and as I do I see words printed in the dream world that say the words that I’m calling for. One I remember specifically is the word “library”. Where is the Dream Base? Then I remember reading about asking a DC for help. I see a girl sitting at a table near me and ask her where the Dream Base is.

“It’s over there behind Tony,” she says, possibly pointing in the direction she means.

That’s nice to know, but who’s Tony? I start calling out “Tony!” and see a man that looks vaguely Hispanic/Latino sitting at another table. That’s probably Tony. I go look behind him, and see a door leading outside. By this time, I have the idea that what I’m looking for is called a “resort”, and I see a couple of people out the window in bathing suits. I go outside to find myself in a seaside area. I think I correct myself on the “resort” thing and call out for the Dream Base (or Dream Base library). Much of this time I think I’ve been somewhat frantically calling out for the Dream Base, or the Dream Base library. I decide it would be easier to focus on just saying “Dream Base”. 

I’m in a small open area, a stone street surrounded by buildings. Looking up, I see a helicopter hovering nearby, as though it’s watching me. I start to look around for the Beacon Tower. I see a large round building. Looking upwards, it appears to be a short tower, ending in a squarish pillar at the top. Then I remember the light that’s supposed to be coming from the column, and a moment later I notice a streak of white across the sky above the tower I was looking at. Upon closer inspection, it seems to be a jet trail, but I’m skeptical that it wasn’t the Beacon light considering how my dreams seem to lag a bit in responding to my suggestions.




3. In an earlier attempt to find the Dream Base, I succeeded in producing an elevator that took me down into the depths of the Earth: 


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt from "Looking for the Dream Base (Lucid!)"_: 



I push some things aside, and just find a wall. There are some protrusions on the wall, like something was nailed there. I find a squarish one, and pretend that it is a button that will activate something (maybe an elevator?) to take us to the Dream Base library. It gives a little, acting like a button, and then the shelves that I have been searching start to detach from the wall. The shelves and floor that we have been standing on detach from their surroundings, and become part of a hidden elevator suspended in a somewhat darkened shaft.




4. And in this occasion I traveled to another one of my world/Age/realm things by flying, imagining the location, and describing what I was looking for:


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt from "Journey to Synthos"_: 



I am doing something, and decide to do a nose pinch RC. I can breathe and conclude that I must be dreaming. I jump into the air, willing myself to levitate but also flapping my arms as though they were wings. This seems to help me fly, and I rise into the air. I look around at the scenery below me, and decide that I will try to go to Synthos (I have tried in the past but I don't think I have succeeded). I look around at the landscape and try to imagine the city, and then I start describing the buildings to myself and wait for things to change. In a moment or two, large buildings begin to appear in the landscape. They aren't quite the gleaming whiteness of how I imagined Synthos or as close together as an urban area, but it's a step in the right direction. This might be the outskirts anyway. I keep concentrating on the description of Synthos, and more and more large buildings appear. I am now flying above a decently sized town, and the buildings seem to be getting larger all the time. I glide in closer to a section of town. The buildings are still of a browner, brick-colored appearance, but my goal was Synthos so it seems likely that this is a part of that city. I can see some writing on one of the buildings (I might have been able to read a word or two, but I don't remember what it was.

Continuing to fly, I come across some water. This is like a large river, but it isn't running between two halves of the city at this point. I might be in a different section of town yet, though. The city is to my right, along the coast of what seems like an ocean now. I fly along and find a place between two tall buildings that looks fun to explore. There is a city street here, with buildings towering on either side (more stereotypically Synthos-ish now, though still not completely white). I land.

----------


## Mkrlexus

> I have had a couple of successes: 
> 
> 1. Over a decade ago, I was trying to visit a world that I had written about. Kind of like a persistent realm thing I guess (back then I didn't know much about persistent realms, but I was inspired by the Myst computer games and wanted to make Ages). Anyway, I think I got there by spinning, but I also lost lucidity if I remember correctly.
> 
> 2. More recently, I got to the Dream Base while attempting the Task of the Year, with the help of a dream character:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Excerpt from 10.19.2022_: 
> 
> ...



Cool! what is a Dream Base or Dream Library? a place of hidden knowledge? Asking for help from a DC is a good idea, I should definitely do it in my next lucid dream! Even imagining that something is a hidden button to ad elevator is a nice way of reframing.. i need to remember this.

----------


## Lang

Thanks, Tiktaalik. I knew there was a thread like that somewhere. 

Merged Thread to keep everything together on this topic.  :smiley: 

~Lang.
DV Mod. 
------------------

Not sure if this count as a normal transportation dream but, When I was younger, I imagined myself in a lightbulb in my waking life by staring at it. I imagined what would it feel like in there. That night, I ended up having a lucid dream days later where I transported myself into an old fashion lightbulb that sat bolted to a table observing the room beyond the glass.

----------


## cedwards105

> Cool! what is a Dream Base or Dream Library? a place of hidden knowledge?



The Dream Base is part of the Task of the Year for 2022: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ream-base.html

My goal has been to find/create a library as part of the Dream Base. I hadn't really thought about what would be in the books, but that's a really exciting thought now that you bring it up!

----------


## EnaNaves

> This often happens inside my home that I know well but never happened outside it.
> 
> So I guess if you know the place well you don't even need to visualize it to get there, different is if you want to go to a place that you barely know.



exactly!
There are two types of Transits. 

First one  - is the same as You are talking about. When You know location, You can transfer Yourself to that place using any tricks You want - spinning, closing eyes, go thrue windows or mirrors, painting dorrs or elevators... 
This is very useful trick, using Your Dream Map, to go, where You need. DreamHackers studied their Dream Maps using cartography. So they knew a lot of locations and can go there with their intention only. That is why (one of the reasons) we need to do dreammapping.

The second type of Transits is more interesting. There a some transits in Map from opne location to another, and these transits are archetipic - common for all "users". As example - we have transit from "computer club" to the "House of Teachers". This Transit is stable and works for everyone.

----------

